# Pico community help???



## Spongebob

Ok? So i recently bought a Pico kit after reading some rave reviews on it, as well as advice from the members here....! Problem is, Im just nt feeling it though???  Now i wanna know from fellow pico owners, am i doing something wrong? Am i missing something? With such rave reviews and people advising it as the go to device to quit stinkies, surely i must be doing something wrong???  

To me the pico just seems like a very big cloud maker with very little "hit" or satisfaction???  I am so frustrated Im almost at the point of letting it go.... But before i do that, maybe fellow owners can help???  

So plse tell me what have u got in the tank, what power u vape at, do u vape direct lung or MTL, etc etc etc, and lets see if I can sort this out 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapour Mountian XXX in the Melo III Mini on the Pico with a cCell at 30 watts with a lung hit is the best vape you can get. All I can think of is you haven't found your juice yet.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

You can have a good setup but if you dont have the right e liquid it is pointless.
When i quit cigs and started vaping my first juice i got was some strawberry flavour. I was going insane i wanted to smoke so bad. After 2 days went and got a menthol tobaco flavour with higher nic and boom problem solved....
And dont forget you also need some sort of will power especially in the beginning but deffinetly find a juice that can help you on the journey. Get a nice menthol or tobacco.
For me i went menthol route so some good menthols. Tropical ice and xxx from vapour mountain.

And island ice from e liquid project.
The juice i chose cause i didnt know where else to go was from evolution vape they in a couple off malls and you choose what ingredients you want in your juice.

If you need any further assistance just shout out brother.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

What juice and Nic strength are you using and which coil (hope it's not the 0.5 as its crap) and what wattage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Spongebob said:


> Ok? So i recently bought a Pico kit after reading some rave reviews on it, as well as advice from the members here....! Problem is, Im just nt feeling it though???  Now i wanna know from fellow pico owners, am i doing something wrong? Am i missing something? With such rave reviews and people advising it as the go to device to quit stinkies, surely i must be doing something wrong???
> 
> To me the pico just seems like a very big cloud maker with very little "hit" or satisfaction???  I am so frustrated Im almost at the point of letting it go.... But before i do that, maybe fellow owners can help???
> 
> So plse tell me what have u got in the tank, what power u vape at, do u vape direct lung or MTL, etc etc etc, and lets see if I can sort this out
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


I remember from a previous thread that you said you got some e-liquids at the China mall ?that might be the problem as mentioned above,and also great suggestions,would definitely look into a proper e-liquid if I was you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@moolies86 if you have juice from the china mall you are on a journey to nowhere... it's bad enough trying to find the perfect juice from real vendors without adding to you pain by getting juice from suspect places like flea markets and china malls...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

moolies86 said:


> I remember from a previous thread that you said you got some e-liquids at the China mall ?that might be the problem as mentioned above,and also great suggestions,would definitely look into a proper e-liquid if I was you



Oh no...
If you using china mall shit please chuck it away.
You dont know whats in that stuff and what facilitys it was manufactured in.
Remember you get what you pay for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Spongebob said:


> Ok? So i recently bought a Pico kit after reading some rave reviews on it, as well as advice from the members here....! Problem is, Im just nt feeling it though???  Now i wanna know from fellow pico owners, am i doing something wrong? Am i missing something? With such rave reviews and people advising it as the go to device to quit stinkies, surely i must be doing something wrong???
> 
> To me the pico just seems like a very big cloud maker with very little "hit" or satisfaction???  I am so frustrated Im almost at the point of letting it go.... But before i do that, maybe fellow owners can help???
> 
> So plse tell me what have u got in the tank, what power u vape at, do u vape direct lung or MTL, etc etc etc, and lets see if I can sort this out
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


1stly I would say maybe your expectations were too high before buying it,i use the pico occasionally with standard 0.3 coil at 37w and it does it for me,mostly use it with Guava or melons,but now started with Caramel apple and it's awesome,dont worry ul get there soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Rob Fisher said:


> @moolies86 if you have juice from the china mall you are on a journey to nowhere... it's bad enough trying to find the perfect juice from real vendors without adding to you pain by getting juice from suspect places like flea markets and china malls...


I was referring to @Spongebob that mentioned in a earlier thread that he got juice from the China mall as there's no proper vendors close to him,I completely agree @Rob Fisher ,I bought one of the juices off your top e-liquid thread and I'm loving it,only been 4 days but I haven't even craved a stinky

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moolies86

Debbie does donuts is doing the trick for me ATM,as well as voodoo juice horny imp,can't wait to try xxx and scream tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

moolies86 said:


> I was referring to @Spongebob that mentioned in a earlier thread that he got juice from the China mall as there's no proper vendors close to him,I completely agree @Rob Fisher ,I bought one of the juices off your top e-liquid thread and I'm loving it,only been 4 days but I haven't even craved a stinky



Whoops... yes the message should have been for @Spongebob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops... yes the message should have been for @Spongebob!


Lol no problem it is almost 23:00 on a Sunday night

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

To help make the switch from the stinkies to vaping you should start with eliquids that have about the same nicotine as your stinkies. IE, 6mg/ml for light, 12mg/ml for "Marlboro Red/Winston", and so on for stronger stinkies, cigars or pipes. As far the quality of the eliquid, you should get the highest you can find/afford. There are endless juice vendors that sell garbage, don't have lab conditions to make it, etc. And it would help to find flavor additives that also work for you, whether tobacco/menthol or otherwise. Just because you like to eat/drink something doesn't automatically mean you will like to vape it. IE, fruit is a main part of my raw food diet that I like, but I seldom vape fruit eliquids, some of them gag me. Same with sweets.

The beauty of something like the Pico for someone just starting out is you can vary the vape at the push of the up/down buttons instead of having to learn how to build for the liquids like you do have to do with mech mods to get the most out of them. So easier/faster gratification or fail for each juice tried. Will it be as good as building to the liquid in the gear it's ran on? Not IMO, but it's way to get satisfaction while you learn if you go that route later. I really like my mech Reos because I do know how to build for eliquids very well. But I can also get a very enjoyable vape from these Pico's using cCells that are not near as low ohm as I normally build by simply increasing the wattage to find a place where the juice gives up what it has to offer in that gear.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Migs

cCell 0.9 Kanthal coil at 18 to 25 watts with 6 to 9mg nic XXX, heavens, pure heavens. Did I say that it is heavens? I too started with some bakery juice and wanted to smoke but as soon as I took the first hit of XXX, never touched a smoke in my life. Almost forgot, rocking plus sides to the 0.9ohm coil is low watts and in return, insane battery life with 1 Samsung 30q.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Migs said:


> cCell 0.9 Kanthal coil at 18 to 25 watts with 6 to 9mg nic XXX, heavens, pure heavens. Did I say that it is heavens? I too started with some bakery juice and wanted to smoke but as soon as I took the first hit of XXX, never touched a smoke in my life. Almost forgot, rocking plus sides to the 0.9ohm coil is low watts and in return, insane battery life with 1 Samsung 30q.



I don't normally vape fruits and hate the menthol flavor (didn't smoke menthol tobacco). @Rob Fisher sent me a sample of XXX to try out, I liked it so much that a 100ml bottle of it is inbound from Rob (actually a second one, the first was removed from a previous package he sent me, probably by a USPS employee).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spongebob

Ok? So it seems the general consensus seems to be the cCell 0.9ohm coil with the xxx juice? I do smoke menthol so maybe thats the route to go?  i wonder if @Rob Fisher might be willing to send me a sample too?  b4 i go and order a 100ml bottle???  

Just also a bit confused by some other comments??? I was told to actually lower the nic content on the pico, but now someone said to up it again???  

Btw, im on the 0.3 ohm coil and have tried ranges from 10 to 35 watts. 

Just a bit off topic??? Any else maybe finding the menthol juices causing some heartburn???   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Spongebob said:


> Ok? So it seems the general consensus seems to be the cCell 0.9ohm coil with the xxx juice? I do smoke menthol so maybe thats the route to go?  i wonder if @Rob Fisher might be willing to send me a sample too?  b4 i go and order a 100ml bottle???
> 
> Just also a bit confused by some other comments??? I was told to actually lower the nic content on the pico, but now someone said to up it again???
> 
> Btw, im on the 0.3 ohm coil and have tried ranges from 10 to 35 watts.
> 
> Just a bit off topic??? Any else maybe finding the menthol juices causing some heartburn???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Hi,
I was a menthol smoker, but could not vape the "ice" liquids. Got so many different juices but just could not find the one that worked for me. I am now mostly on Debbie Does Donuts and it is working. I have no cravings for smokes.

Firstly I stayed away from any coil below 1.0 ohm. It made me cough. 1.0 ohm coils at between 22 and 30 watts worked.

I see you are in Heidelberg. PM me and I will give you some juice to test.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper

What you can also do in the meantime: PnP sells a perfectly fine ejuice called e-sense in a 0mg, 8mg and I think 18mg. This is a very good alternative when you can't get the good stuff. Much better than the china mall kind and not that expensive. R54/10ml


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

SAVaper said:


> What you can also do in the meantime: PnP sells a perfectly fine ejuice called e-sense in a 0mg, 8mg and I think 18mg. This is a very good alternative when you can't get the good stuff. Much better than the china mall kind and not that expensive. R54/10ml



I used to only Vape their menthol in 18mg when I used a Twisp device. Very good strong menthol for the price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

Guys? U say R54/10ml like its extremely cheap???   is it really??? What if i start vaping 10ml a day or more???  goodness me, how much do you guys pay for juice monthly??!  

When i still bought cartons of stinkies, i bought 2 cartons a month @ R250 a month??? Sorted???    

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

Sori, R250 a carton 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

Yes R54/10ml is reasonable. I pay R150/30ml for commercial juice and twisp juice is R180/20ml.
I vape about 5ml per day and I was a pack a day smoker. I spent R30 per day on smokes. That is R900 per month. So now it is R25/day
So I save R150 / month.
Because I started DIY, my juice is a lot cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

As some of the other forumites mentioned on other threads, the big saving is not the money but your health!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## moolies86

Totally agree with @savaper,and if you really want to save money you could try decreasing ur mg nic each month up to the point where you are smoking 0mg nic,obviously your going to be vaping alot more but would be a means to a end ?IMO, i dont personally have the experience,but lets say for 6 months its going to cost you more than usual but you save that 500+ a month for years to come ?personally I don't mind spending more on vape gear and juice,as I don't stink of smoke anymore,i dont have to worry about buying a new lighter everytime mine goes missing lol and the fact that its extremely beneficial for my health,means I get to spend more time with loved ones at the end of the day,but you can try your hand at Diy juice ?

Sent from my ZTE Blade G Lux using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86

Maybe go have a look and ask around in the diy thread about how you could get started or you could take up @SAVaper offer to let you try some juice and maybe get pointers ?looks like you will be in good hands there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M_Thre3

Quick question. Can the pico hold 2x 18350's?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mildly.inked

M_Thre3 said:


> Quick question. Can the pico hold 2x 18350's?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Only designed to hold 1 18650 hey, plus from what I can see a 18350 is about 35mm in length while a 18650 is 64mm in length so 2 18350's will be too long.


----------



## M_Thre3

mildly.inked said:


> Only designed to hold 1 18650 hey, plus from what I can see a 18350 is about 35mm in length while a 18650 is 64mm in length so 2 18350's will be too long.


Aweh. Show bra. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FlavorGuy

Spongebob said:


> Ok? So i recently bought a Pico kit after reading some rave reviews on it, as well as advice from the members here....! Problem is, Im just nt feeling it though???  Now i wanna know from fellow pico owners, am i doing something wrong? Am i missing something? With such rave reviews and people advising it as the go to device to quit stinkies, surely i must be doing something wrong???
> 
> To me the pico just seems like a very big cloud maker with very little "hit" or satisfaction???  I am so frustrated Im almost at the point of letting it go.... But before i do that, maybe fellow owners can help???
> 
> So plse tell me what have u got in the tank, what power u vape at, do u vape direct lung or MTL, etc etc etc, and lets see if I can sort this out
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Hallo.

I also bought the same device with the same results and have the same Q.

Have decided to buy a cCell 0.9ohm coil which I will try with the liquid I currently have.
Also ordered some Five Pawns and Nicoticket to try with the cCell coil and my current 0.3ohm stock coil that came with the Melo 3.
Decided to also get some 60/40 PG/VG juice to test with the above as well.

Will let you know what I experienced, once the order is delivered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

@flavourguy, plse do let us know as i am still also in the same boat??? With me the pico seems a hit and miss affair, so would really like to know if the cCell and different juice makes a difference?  

These days the pico stands all lonesome and my goto device is the AIO???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## M_Thre3

Spongebob said:


> @flavourguy, plse do let us know as i am still also in the same boat??? With me the pico seems a hit and miss affair, so would really like to know if the cCell and different juice makes a difference?
> 
> These days the pico stands all lonesome and my goto device is the AIO???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Sell me ur pico if u still not happy  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm going to say this one more time...

The following tanks take the Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCell coil and it changes the tanks into a flavour explosion. Added to that the cCell coils last way way longer than conventional coils. My record for refills is over 120 refills!

Target, Gemini, Melo III Mini, Melo III 4ml and ORC tanks... there are some other tanks that can accept the cCell but don't work as well as the ones mentioned.

But of course KAK juice is still going to taste KAK no matter what coil is used. But a good juice will shine with the 0.9Ω cCell.

BUT... make sure you buy from a vendor that has the newer batch of cCell's because the first batch that made it's way in the country are suspect... some people have had success with the 0.2Ω, 0.5Ω Stainless Steel and 0.8Ω cCell coils but I have not had much luck with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

Hold ur horses  not ready to let go just yet....  got some e sense strawberry today, 8mg and popped that in the pico with the 0.3 ohm coil, 18 watts....     man oh man..... What pure bliss!!!!  freshly cut perfectly ripe stawberries     like an angel weed on my tongue  I think I must stop now, I can feel my head starting to spin....    

Now i definitely wanna try the cCell coil, coz that must be even more awesome!!!! 

Just a quick noob question? Some people talk about stainless steel coils with the cCell, while others refer to it as ceramic??? What is the difference???   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spongebob said:


> Just a quick noob question? Some people talk about stainless steel coils with the cCell, while others refer to it as ceramic??? What is the difference???



Both coils I'm referring to are ceramic... the one has a Stainless steel coil and the other has Kanthal. The 0.5 is Stainless Steel and the 0.9 is kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FlavorGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> Both coils I'm referring to are ceramic... the one has a Stainless steel coil and the other has Kanthal. The 0.5 is Stainless Steel and the 0.9 is kanthal.


Hi

Do you know what I need to look at i.t.o. the cCell coils to make sure its the new/better batch.


----------



## Rob Fisher

FlavorGuy said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you know what I need to look at i.t.o. the cCell coils to make sure its the new/better batch.



Impossible to see... just talk to your Vendor and ask them. If they have recently (in the last month) received stock they should be 100% fine.

I will start a thread in the Who has Stock section and Vendors can post their dates and confirmation of new stock there.


----------



## FlavorGuy

Hallo.

I did receive the Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCell coil and the Five Pawns and Nicoticket liquid.
Firstly, thank you for the suggestions. 
There is a distinctive difference with the 0.9Ω cCell coil.

I added some Nicoticket juice to the 0.3 ohm stock Melo3 mini tank,..... tasted better/more flavor than the liquid I had. Could be the higher PG %.
Then cleaned out the tank and inserted the 0.9Ω cCell coil, did the foreplay required and started sucking.
For me this was much more flavor-full than the stock setup, with more vapor production as well.
As @Rob Fisher stated: 30 W does work well.

The Nicoticket Betelgeuse is 65/35 PG/VG and could also play a big part in the flavor-full taste.
Still have to try the Five Pawns - Castle Long with this setup.
Tried the Castle Long in a Twisp Edge while waiting for the liquid to prime trough the ceramic and it was delicious.

Still need to experiment with the cCell NI200 0.2 ohm coil and of course our locally best voted e-liquid.....XXX from Vapour Mountain.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaughn

Thanks for all the advise guys. Have now also ordered some of these coils to try on my Pico. Looking forward to seeing how much of a difference the coil makes.


----------



## Spydro

FlavorGuy said:


> Hallo.
> 
> I did receive the Vaporesso 0.9Ω cCell coil and the Five Pawns and Nicoticket liquid.
> Firstly, thank you for the suggestions.
> There is a distinctive difference with the 0.9Ω cCell coil.
> 
> I added some Nicoticket juice to the 0.3 ohm stock Melo3 mini tank,..... tasted better/more flavor than the liquid I had. Could be the higher PG %.
> Then cleaned out the tank and inserted the 0.9Ω cCell coil, did the foreplay required and started sucking.
> For me this was much more flavor-full than the stock setup, with more vapor production as well.
> As @Rob Fisher stated: 30 W does work well.
> 
> The Nicoticket Betelgeuse is 65/35 PG/VG and could also play a big part in the flavor-full taste.
> Still have to try the Five Pawns - Castle Long with this setup.
> Tried the Castle Long in a Twisp Edge while waiting for the liquid to prime trough the ceramic and it was delicious.
> 
> Still need to experiment with the cCell NI200 0.2 ohm coil and of course our locally best voted e-liquid.....XXX from Vapour Mountain.



I didn't waste time or effort with any of the stock cCells except the .9Ω - all the others if extras or installed in new tanks were removed and tossed into a bag. Thinner liquids and extreme priming was the prescribed at first in the cCell's. So I played that game at first. But I soon discounted that by running 100% VG liquids in mine and not priming them beyond a few no power pulls. 

Some say PG carries the flavor better, but that in part because they are running liquids most likely made with PG based flavor concentrates in them. My DIY 100% VG liquids have VG based flavor additives, are just as flavorful as the thinner PG heavy juice in any topper, including the cCell's. 

I had the advantage of getting newer run cCells up front, none were dud's, all have worked flawlessly from the start and none have had to be replaced yet. I have cCells that have ran well over a 100 tanks of juice that are still working just fine. I've used 5 Target and Gemini tanks for them, but have now switched over to 5 Melo III/III Mini tanks to run the .9Ω cCells in, will be getting more of them for rotations (I dedicate each liquid to each topper it runs in).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## FlavorGuy

Spydro said:


> I didn't waste time or effort with any of the stock cCells except the .9Ω - all the others if extras or installed in new tanks were removed and tossed into a bag. Thinner liquids and extreme priming was the prescribed at first in the cCell's. So I played that game at first. But I soon discounted that by running 100% VG liquids in mine and not priming them beyond a few no power pulls.
> 
> Some say PG carries the flavor better, but that in part because they are running liquids most likely made with PG based flavor concentrates in them. My DIY 100% VG liquids have VG based flavor additives, are just as flavorful as the thinner PG heavy juice in any topper, including the cCell's.
> 
> I had the advantage of getting newer run cCells up front, none were dud's, all have worked flawlessly from the start and none have had to be replaced yet. I have cCells that have ran well over a 100 tanks of juice that are still working just fine. I've used 5 Target and Gemini tanks for them, but have now switched over to 5 Melo III/III Mini tanks to run the .9Ω cCells in, will be getting more of them for rotations (I dedicate each liquid to each topper it runs in).


Hi @Spydro 

Would like to taste your own mixed VG liquid.
Any thoughts on good US liquids.


----------



## Spydro

FlavorGuy said:


> Hi @Spydro
> 
> Would like to taste your own mixed VG liquid.
> Any thoughts on good US liquids.



Mainly because of the possible legal ramifications I don't mix DIY for any ones use except my own @FlavorGuy, nor do I pass on my recipes. A personal choice that I stick to. I do my own extractions for some of the additives that are done to my personal tastes as well, don't add nicotine, so my recipes are not for everyone anyway.

I have tried somewhere around 400 US and foreign premade's over the years, most in 30ml or larger bottles, including most of the "hyped" ones in the US & UK. Most were tossed out before they were 1/3 used up to way less used. Matters not if some were good at some point, many were not, they all became tiring or were so poorly made that they broke down way too fast. So only a small percentage of premades have made the grade at all and why I mostly went back to the DIY I started with about 3 years ago. Of the premades the cleanest certified in the US I got comes from Nude Nicotine in San Diego, available premade in up to 1000ml bottles I got Jake to use for a massive cost savings. I don't buy premade from them anymore, but I use some of their in house VG concentrates in my DIY as is or modified by me, and buy my VG from them as well in 1000ml bottles several at a time. Others that had at least some noteworthy premades to me that I enjoyed for awhile, again to my tastes (but that I no longer buy from) in no particular order are Ahlusion in Michigan, HHV in Georgia and Sleeping Dragon in Texas. Nicoticket is highly hyped here, but only one worked for me, and Clark is a greedy ___. I called him, asked about getting the one in 1 liter bottles same as I got from Jake, and was quoted over five times more than Jake charges, and way more cost than buying the 1000ml of it in his small glass dropper bottles would be (when each bottle/dropper alone cost him more than a one liter bottle would). Some of the other brands had a short sparkle or two sometimes, but not enough of one to keep me interested. 

I like intense flavors in a very narrow type of flavors the best, mostly drink, liquors and some pipe tobaccos. So most fruit, bakery, desert, etc premades don't have much of a chance with me. Some SA premades I'm trying right now are an exception to that though... good stuff even though they are mostly flavor types I normally don't vape. That says a lot to me about the liquids from these three makers. Far better than most of those I've tried, and I'd bet than most of the thousands of B&M's who make them in the US.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Guys? Where do you carry your gear when at work???  i took the AIO to work and had it in my shirt pocket, but it keeps on toppling over and then floods the coil??? Same happens in the pants pockets???  any suggestions?!!  im also sure i read somewhere about belt pouches for the pico???  i work in a retail environment serving customers all day and im scared if i leave on desk and turn around for a second or 2 it might just dissapear???   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper

I have noticed that when I do not vape my device for 2 or 3 hours that the coil floods and the tank leaks. Best is to take a vape now and again to burn some of the juice off.


----------



## Spongebob

No one has said anything abt carrying?  stupid question??!  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaughn

Hi guys.

Some advislce please. Tried the Ceramic coil and the flavour is amazing. 
Problem now though and Im not sure if it was happening with the standard coil, Im getting an airlock on my tank. This causes what I assume are dry hits? ( terrible burnt taste). If I open the top of my tank to let air in this allows the juice to flow and the flavour returns. So I am now opening and closingthe top of my tank constantly while vaping to avoid dry hits. Is there anything I do about this?


----------



## moolies86

Vaughn said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Some advislce please. Tried the Ceramic coil and the flavour is amazing.
> Problem now though and Im not sure if it was happening with the standard coil, Im getting an airlock on my tank. This causes what I assume are dry hits? ( terrible burnt taste). If I open the top of my tank to let air in this allows the juice to flow and the flavour returns. So I am now opening and closingthe top of my tank constantly while vaping to avoid dry hits. Is there anything I do about this?


What tank are you using?some of the members have posted that if you open your tank slightly until you see bubbles it takes away the airlock,Mr @robfisher would probably be able to assist you with your question as he is the ceramic expert

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaughn

moolies86 said:


> What tank are you using?some of the members have posted that if you open your tank slightly until you see bubbles it takes away the airlock,Mr @robfisher would probably be able to assist you with your question as he is the ceramic expert


Its the Melo 111 mini that came with my Pico. Definatley a few bubbles when I open it. Can I vape with the top just slightly open?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaughn said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Some advislce please. Tried the Ceramic coil and the flavour is amazing.
> Problem now though and Im not sure if it was happening with the standard coil, Im getting an airlock on my tank. This causes what I assume are dry hits? ( terrible burnt taste). If I open the top of my tank to let air in this allows the juice to flow and the flavour returns. So I am now opening and closingthe top of my tank constantly while vaping to avoid dry hits. Is there anything I do about this?



Nope @Vaughn there is nothing you can do about this... you need to open the juice cap slightly to release the airlock and while you are vaping all should be well... but don't leave the juice cap loose overnight or for long periods because the tank will dump the juice on your mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaughn said:


> Its the Melo 111 mini that came with my Pico. Definatley a few bubbles when I open it. Can I vape with the top just slightly open?



Yes... that is the only option.


----------



## Vaughn

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope @Vaughn there is nothing you can do about this... you need to open the juice cap slightly to release the airlock and while you are vaping all should be well... but don't leave the juice cap loose overnight or for long periods because the tank will dump the juice on your mod.


Thank you Rob. Also thank you for recomending the Ccel coil. Its a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad

Got my Pico today. Havent put it down since I got it. Simply love it. I have no ceramic coils, so been using the 0.5Ohm coil with some XXX. This is almost a device I could have as an only device!

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob

Any else tried the HATS range of e juices??? Bought some yesterday and while they taste and work OK on the pico, i have already burnt the only two coils i had for the AIO with this juice???    funny thing is its a thinner kinda juice, so im assuming high pg??? So why did it burn the coils??!   







Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## moolies86

I recently got a friend the aio he also bought some hats juice,it didn't burn out the coil,but instead had a really strong throaght hit,I gave him some of the milky strawberry ice cream e-liquid I had and it made a big difference,I personally will never ever buy the hats e-liquid,its 50 for 10 ml so no need if you can get great juice for the same price at 150 for 30ml


----------



## moolies86

I have been vaping the aio for 3 weeks now and Im on my 4th coil,although the others didn't burn yet,I changed my coils when I start to pick up a big difference in the vapor production,so maybe some one else can advise on the life span of these cubis coils but I find that mine lasts about a week,I would say get ceramic coils for the melo 3 tank,they last a lot longer


----------



## moolies86

So you got 3 weeks out of your 2 coils which I would have been happy with


----------



## M_Thre3

Does any1 use a rebuildable deck with their melo tanks? Or only these ceramic coils? 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

M_Thre3 said:


> Does any1 use a rebuildable deck with their melo tanks? Or only these ceramic coils?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I have used the Eleaf ECR rebuildable unit on the Melo 3. It is a sturdy unit, builds easily for me and gives a great vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## M_Thre3

Andre said:


> I have used the Eleaf ECR rebuildable unit on the Melo 3. It is a sturdy unit, builds easily for me and gives a great vape.


Ok kool. Will definitely have a look at that wen I get my pico this week  

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

3 weeks out of 2 coils???  i want at least 3 weeks from one coil?!!  when i researched the AIO they said a coil can last 3-6 weeks??!  i dont suppose there are ceramic coils available for the AIO??   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spongebob said:


> i dont suppose there are ceramic coils available for the AIO??



Nope.


----------



## moolies86

Spongebob said:


> 3 weeks out of 2 coils???  i want at least 3 weeks from one coil?!!  when i researched the AIO they said a coil can last 3-6 weeks??!  i dont suppose there are ceramic coils available for the AIO??
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


I was using 70/30 juice so its a little bit to thick for the 0.6 ohm coils that come with the aio,I've found that the 0.5 ohm coils last a lot longer because of the bigger wicking holes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

Thanx lads maybe joycetech should look into ceramic coils for the aio?   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

Me again first a question? Is 12mg nic to much to use in the pico with a 0.3 ohm coil???  i bought some 12mgs last week as i was struggling to get away from the stinkies and i must say it actually went very well i really smoked a lot less that is until last night.....  when i wanted to go to sleep i had palpitations so bad that i couldnt fall asleep and it lasted forever.....  today i was stuck with an upset tummy nic overdose????  

Now i wanna know... How much nic does one actually take in from vaping??? And would vaping say 8mg nic on the AIO with 0.6 ohm coil, drop less nic in my system than 8mg on the pico on a 0.3 ohm coil?!!??   

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> Me again first a question? Is 12mg nic to much to use in the pico with a 0.3 ohm coil???  i bought some 12mgs last week as i was struggling to get away from the stinkies and i must say it actually went very well i really smoked a lot less that is until last night.....  when i wanted to go to sleep i had palpitations so bad that i couldnt fall asleep and it lasted forever.....  today i was stuck with an upset tummy nic overdose????
> 
> Now i wanna know... How much nic does one actually take in from vaping??? And would vaping say 8mg nic on the AIO with 0.6 ohm coil, drop less nic in my system than 8mg on the pico on a 0.3 ohm coil?!!??
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


Totally dependent on your own body. For some it will be too much, for some not enough. Some people do vape lower nic in the evenings. I remember when I started the vape in the evenings was more potent and I did actually also had lower nic in the evenings for some time. And one do tend to vape more when relaxing at home after work. Yes, 8 mg on the AIO with 0.6 ohm should deliver less nic. Try that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imotions

M_Thre3 said:


> Does any1 use a rebuildable deck with their melo tanks? Or only these ceramic coils?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Ceramic coils for the melo? where? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Imotions said:


> Ceramic coils for the melo? where?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It uses the Ccells or compatible rather. These are available at sir vape


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imotions said:


> Ceramic coils for the melo? where?



http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-ceramic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions

dankie Mr Rob Fisher 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob

Anyone else have both melo tanks, the mini and the "maxi" for lack of a better word i have both and have them both on the stock 0.3 ohm coils, bt IMO the mini just performs better in every aspect??? Flavour, draw, vapour production, etc?? Im just wonderin if its only me or does anyone agree??? Also wondering why??? Is it because the "maxi" has the thinner "extension tube" giving it that bit of extra height, thereby muting the flavour, vapour, etc???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> Anyone else have both melo tanks, the mini and the "maxi" for lack of a better word i have both and have them both on the stock 0.3 ohm coils, bt IMO the mini just performs better in every aspect??? Flavour, draw, vapour production, etc?? Im just wonderin if its only me or does anyone agree??? Also wondering why??? Is it because the "maxi" has the thinner "extension tube" giving it that bit of extra height, thereby muting the flavour, vapour, etc???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


HRH has both, but using the 0.9 ohm cCell coil units. No discernible difference in taste and performance for her.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spongebob

Thanx @ Andre are these the coils u are referring to???  






Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Spongebob said:


> Thanx @ Andre are these the coils u are referring to???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


No, I am referring to the 0.9 ohm ones. From my understanding they are the better performing ones. You can get them here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-ceramic or here: http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...ccell-replacement-coil-single-736?category=93

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

